# absoluTTe mag?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I haven't received a mag for a little while - is it issue 17? Could this be because my membership has run out or is it not out yet? I can't see any reference to it on either this forum or the TTOC website.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I haven't received a mag for a little while - is it issue 17? Could this be because my membership has run out or is it not out yet? I can't see any reference to it on either this forum or the TTOC website.
> 
> Graham


It's out Graham. I haven't got mine either.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't received a mag for a little while - is it issue 17? Could this be because my membership has run out or is it not out yet? I can't see any reference to it on either this forum or the TTOC website.
> ...


OK Rich, thanks. I guess my membership must be up then. :?

Graham


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Graham

Just checked and your membership expired at A16.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like you're gonna have to rattle that ol' piggy bank then Graham... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nem said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Just checked and your membership expired at A16.
> 
> Nick


OK, thanks Nick. I thought it may have done.

Rich, you forgot to type "Little" in front of "piggy bank" :wink:

Graham


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

And nick can do you one of our cool new membership cards too !


----------

